# Sky kidded more pix



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sky had a little buckling this evening. Well he was 8.10 pounds so not super little. We will call him SB until the kids decide who is showing who. I think we are done now. We have all the kids/goats we need for the fair.
Here is SB about 30 minutes old


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Awww he's a cutie! And looks like he's got some nice width on the front end! Congrats on a great kidding season for you


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Cute kid.. Grats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Awww...  Congrats!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Very cute and a solid little fellow .. Love the darker colour on his ears..
Gorgeous..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Looks like a solid little guy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Adorable...a big congrats........ :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Cute congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Another big little one! I like his width too. :shades:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Awwwww hes so cuuute! And looks so tired! Adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sky kidded*

He was only about 30 minutes old in this picture so his ears were still wet. They are not that dark anymore.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sky kidded*

he is adorrable!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Congrats! So cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sky kidded*



> He was only about 30 minutes old in this picture so his ears were still wet. They are not that dark anymore.


 :thumbup:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Sky kidded*

That little boy sure looks solid. He reminds me of a little brick with legs... in a good way of course. What a cute little guy!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Thanks he is a stocky little guy I just hope he gets a little longer as he grows.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sky kidded*

Awww...what a chunky little cutie! Congrats on such a good end to your kidding season!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well he is looking and feeling alot better today and he has refused the bottle at the mid day feeding and night feeding and his belly feels full. Maybe I am starting to believe you all about this inner udder stuff. Sky still has nothing to look at in the udder department. I think if a bee stung my pecks they would be bigger LOL. Here are some more pictures of the brick with legs as comingsummers called him. I agree with the name.

They were taken with my phone so they are not the best.
















Here is Sky's depressing udder. Looks decent until you see his face and realize his head is as big or bigger then her udder.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

RPC said:


> I think if a bee stung my pecks they would be bigger LOL.


 :ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least he is doing better. Hopefully Sky will increase her milk supply for the little guy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think if a bee stung my pecks they would be bigger LOL.


 LOL...that happened to my DH ...he was stung several times... on his forearms and had Popeye Arms...he said... he wanted to keep them but ...the swelling went down and they were gone.... :laugh:

He looks great Roger....yep... sounds like his momma is giving him milk and her udder looks good....... if he keeps a full belly... you will not have to supplement feed.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awwwww sooo cute! You are such a good caretaker :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He looks to be growing well.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Pearl has a tiny udder like Sky but this is her first kidding. Her twins are doing fine they aren't gaining like the others but they look good. Just keep an eye on the pair is about all you can do. If in doubt try to give him some milk, he'll only eat what he wants.


----------

